#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κανονιστικό πλαίσιο τεχνολογίας οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος

## TOLIS17

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή τυγχάνει να ελέγχω μία μελέτη δημοσίου-κτηριακή, έαν το κανονιστικό πλαίσιο στον σχεδιασμό για το ο/σ είναι ο ΚΤΣ 2015 (εάν έχει ψηφιστεί) ή το ΕΛΟΤ 206-1. Απ`όσο γνωρίζω ο ΕΛΟΤ είναι θεσμοθετημένος αλλά όχι εναρμονσιμένος πράγμα που το καθιστά και προαιρετικό. Κάνω σε κάτι λάθος? Θα ήθελα να ξερω ποία θα είναι τα κριτήρια ελέγχου, διότι έχω παραθαλάσσιο περιβάλλον <1km και ο ΕΛΟΤ 206-1 εν συγκρίσει με τον ΚΤΣ 97 τουλάχιστον, είναι πιό αυστηρός (άρα μεγαλύτερες αντοχές και τα συναφή....)  

Ευχαριστώ.......

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Νομικά ισχύει ο ΚΤΣ97. Ο ΚΤΣ2015 ευτυχώς δεν ισχύει ακόμα!!! Εφόσον όμως υπάρχουν οι γνώσεις πλέον μπορείς να απιατήσεις και πράγματα τα οποία υπερκαλύπτουν τις προδιαγραφές του ΚΤΣ97. Αρκεί να τα πληρώνεις αυτά και όχι να απαιτείς mercedes πληρώνοντας yugo!!!!!

----------


## marsellos

Ο Αλέξανδρος έχει δίκιο! Αυτή τη στιγμή ισχύει ο ΚΤΣ-97. Από τις 24.2.2011 , βέβαια ,έχει εγκριθεί από τον ΕΛΟΤ
το ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 2016-1 + Εθνικό Προσάρτημα, που μπορείτε να το προμηθευθείτε από τον ΕΛΟΤ, Κηφισού 50 ,Περιστέρι,
νομίζω έχει κόστος 110 ευρώ.
 Αναμένεται να τελειώσει ο Δημόσιος σχολιασμός + διαβούλευση από το ΚΕΔΕ, περί το τέλος Δεκεμβρίου , έχει συσταθεί  σχετική Επιτροπή ( τηλ. ΚΕΔΕ : 210-3455921)
  Και το ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 206-1, και το  σχεδιο ΚΤΣ-2015 ,προβλέπουν τουλάχιστον C25/30, και 330 kg/m3 τσιμέντο ,ΑΛΛΑ
και επικάλυψη οπλισμού, 40 mm. Εάν μάλιστα χρησιμοποιήσεις τσιμέντο τύπου Ι, τότε  απαιτείται ,minimum C30/37!
Είναι στο χέρι σου να πείσεις τον πελάτη σου ,ότι με αυτά , θα έχεις ένα επιπλέον κόστος 3- 6 ευρώ/m3, αλλά και πολύ μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής και ανθεκτικότητα του σκυροδέματος.Σου συνιστώ να ακολουθήσεις το ELOT τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Xάρης

Το σχέδιο του ΚΤΣ-2015 τέθηκε σε διαβούλευση που έχει λήξει. Δες ΕΔΩ.
Η διαβούλευση έληξε αλλά δεν ψηφίστηκε το νομοσχέδιο για να δημοσιευθεί στη συνέχεια σε ΦΕΚ και να αρχίσει να ισχύει.

Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τους ευρωκώδικες αντί για τους "παλιούς" εθνικούς κανονισμούς, τότε θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις και το EN 206-1 στο οποίο γίνεται αναφορά στον EC2 EN-1992-1.1.

Δυστυχώς το υποχρεωτικό αυτό πρότυπο δεν διατίθεται δωρεάν όπως άλλωστε κι όλα τα πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ.

----------


## TOLIS17

-Συνάδελφοι ευχαριστώ αλλά θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν αποφασίζω εγώ για το ποιά πρότυπα θα ακολουθηθούν. Είναι μελέτη δημοσίου και από την στιγμή που η νομοθεσία προς το παρόν λέει με ΚΤΣ 97 δεν μπορώ να το αγνοήσω. Σε αυτήν την φάση είμαι στον έλεγχο των τευχών δημοπράτησης που σημαίνει ότι έχουν υλοποιηθεί η στατικές μελέτες και επιλύσεις λαμβάνοντας υπ όψη τον ΚΤΣ 97. Εάν διαφωνήσω, με αυτό, σημαίνει νέες επιλύσεις και αλλαγές με τις οποίες δεν νομίζω να συμφωνεί ο μελετητής...(περισσότερη εργασία γι`αυτόν...). Γι`αυτό που δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως είναι ποιά είναι η ημ/νία που καθορίζει για το ποιά πρότυπα ακολουθείς? Η ημ/νία διακήρυξης της μελέτης ή της κατασκευής? Δηλ. εάν ψηφιστεί τον Δεκέμβριο ο ΚΤΣ2015 και δεν έχει διακηρυχθεί το έργο θα μπορέσω να το αλλάξω? Νομίζω όμως ότι ακολουθείς τους κανονισμούς που ορίζονται κατά την ημ/ν'ια διακήρυξης της μελέτης.......Τι λέτε?

-Χάρη δεν νομίζω ότι η χρήση του ΕΛΟΤ 206-1 είναι υποχρεωτική από την στιγμή που δεν είναι εναρμονισμένος...


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν ζητηθεί *επικαιροποίηση* των μελετών βάσει των νέων ισχυόντων κανονισμών/προτύπων/προδιαγραφών, τότε δεν γίνεται νέα μελέτη.

Απ' τη στιγμή που οι ευρωκώδικες έχουν εφαρμογή και το EN 206-1 είναι ένα από τα πολλά πρότυπα που αναφέρονται σ' αυτούς, δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει κι αυτό εφαρμογή.
Οι ευρωκώδικες το γράφουν σαφώς ότι τα πρότυπα αυτά, όπως π.χ. το EN 206-1, καθίστανται τμήμα τους.

----------


## marsellos

Επικοινωνήστε με το ΚΕΔΕ ,  να σας ενημερώσουν πότε θα εγκριθεί ο νέος : ΚΤΣ -2015. ( Τηλ. 210 -3455921 )
ΝΜ

----------


## TOLIS17

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Καλά, άμα μάθει κανείς ας μας το κοινοποιήσει.

----------


## marsellos

Οπως ισως ξέρετε , εχει δημοσιευθεί ο νέος ΚΤΣ-2016 , στο ΦΕΚ/1561/Β/2.6.016.
Θα γινουν και Σεμινάρια στο ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ , 12/9 , και στον ΣΠΜΕ .
Ν.Μαρσέλλος

----------


## marsellos

Εσπεριδες - Σεμιναρια ( δωρεάν) ,  για ΚΤΣ-2016 ,εχουν προγραμματισθεί , ως εξης:

- Χαλκίδα , Σάββατο , 10/9 , 10 πμ
- Λάρισα , ΤΕΕ, 22/9, Τρίκαλα ,23/9, Καρδίτσα, 23/9
- Κατερινη, ΤΕΕ, 21/9
- Βόλος , ΤΕΕ , 24/9
- Κρήτη , ΤΕΕ/ΤΑΚ, ΤΑΒ , μάλλον Οκτώβριο.
- Θεσσαλονίκη , ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, ?
- Θεσσαλονίκη , Πανελλήνιο Συνεδριο Σκυροδέματος , Νοέμβριο 2016 

 Μόλις γινουν γνωστές οι τελικές λεπτομέριες , θα γίνει ενημέρωση

  Εχουν επίσης προφραμματισθεί 2 Σεμιναρια με κοστος συμμετοχής:

α) ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ , 18-19 Οκτωβρίου , www.iekemtee.gr
β) TUV Hellas , 10  Οκτωβρίου

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Το συνέδριο σκυροδέματος του Νοεμβρίου έχει κόστος συμμετοχής 100€.

----------


## marsellos

Εμαθα οτι το Συνέδριο Σκυροδέματος , θα γινει στη Θεσσαλονικη , 10-12 Νοεμβρίου.
Στο ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ , το Σεμιναριο έχει κόστος , 40 ευρώ.

----------

